# Clarks Gecko Diet - Oxford Geckos Contact?



## bobo1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi,

I am desperate to buy some more CGD as I am nearly out, but have been unable to get a response to the emails I have sent to Oxford Geckos.

Does anyone have a telephone number for them?

Thanks


----------



## bobo1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Just found out Oxford Geckos is being temporarily run by someone else while Dean is in hospital. The emails are supposed to be getting diverted from [email protected] to [email protected] but this doesn't seem to be working.

Suggest if you get no reply you re-send your email to [email protected].


----------



## paulas100 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi

I have just ordered some today, no problem at all. Sent email yesterday, replied this morning and sent my payment via paypal.


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

if you get stuck pop over to mine and ill give you some to use till you get sorted


----------



## bobo1 (Jan 2, 2010)

mispentyouth said:


> if you get stuck pop over to mine and ill give you some to use till you get sorted


Thanks for this, much appreciated. Managed to contact today and my orders already been posted so it will hopefully arrive before I run out. The Gargoyles I got from you are coming on leaps and bounds - they love CGD and usually empty their dish - and luckily now they are growing both seem to be female so can continue to be kept together.


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

If you ever get stuck again Evolution Reptiles also sell Clarkes


----------

